# Ladder racks



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Please, don't do this to your van:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

So what's the problem??, - - can't you see the little red safety flag on the back?? :cheesygri


----------



## keithguts (Jan 22, 2006)

Man, I have seen ladders before, but what is going on here? LOL


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks like the guy just has it real bad for ladders !!!


Sick Sick Sick !!! Thats Really a Bad Bad Thing.

For cryin out loud.


----------



## keithguts (Jan 22, 2006)

the ladders on top of the van is almost as high as the van. Not only that, it dosn't look safe or good to new clients.:laughing: I would also like to know how the back doors open with the pump jacks hanging down.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

And how long's it take to unload that frikkin' thing??


----------



## keithguts (Jan 22, 2006)

TOM, you said it right. I'm glad I don't have to do it.:shifty:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If anything bad happens, the stuff on top is likely to suffer the most damage. I find it ironic that the most expensive thing, the brake, is on top.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I guarantee that van would get a ticket for an 'unsafe load' if he even tried to drive through my town, - - probably get impounded, too.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Our 'small-town' police force is very thorough, - - plus they have nothin' else to do!! :cheesygri


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom R said:


> I guarantee that van would get a ticket for an 'unsafe load' if he even tried to drive through my town, - - probably get impounded, too.


Yeah, that ladder rack isn't even the bolted type. It's just the type that grabs onto the gutter rail. Jeeze...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

He wouldn't last long with just the afternoon ocean breezes that we get here.


----------



## keithguts (Jan 22, 2006)

Lets just hope he dosn't have to make a fast sharp turn.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Must be a siding applicator, we have a guy here with a 2500hd and ladder rack that does the same thing, stacks every friggin ladder/plank AND brake he owns on top of his short bed truck's rack. I keep thinkin one day he'll look like the general lee goin round a corner too fast


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Interesting, some fellas can't do the math, why on earth would you have more equipment on top than the maggots riding in the truck can use?

Bob


----------



## GEB7678 (Dec 17, 2005)

I just saw that guy drving around my town. looks like a cartoon accident waiting to happen


----------



## keithguts (Jan 22, 2006)

This guy is just waiting for something to happend. An with that kind of a load, it will in all good time. And when it does he will be


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

good thing they dont have drive-thru liquors stores in PA


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Pearce Services said:


> good thing they dont have drive-thru liquors stores in PA


I didn't take picture, I just recycled it. 

Yeah, one of the first things that popped in my head was, "I wonder if this guy will forget about the stuff on top, and go through the McDonald's drive through". 

I have pretty tall trucks, and none of them fit through the drive through's at the fast food joints or the banks. That's one of the main drawbacks.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I did that once when I first got the truck I have now. It came with ladder racks on it and I went to pull in the mall parking lot and boom, hit the caution bars that were hangin there. Backed up traffic a bit but nothing major. :laughing:


----------

